# skrollen durch markieren verhindern?



## bruderherz (2. April 2003)

hallo, sorry wenn das schon mal hier war, hab aber nichts gefunden.
also wie kann man bei (i)frames verhindern, dass man durch markieren des textes und dann die maus zum framerand bewegend, skrollen kann, auch wenn man das attribut scrolling auf no gesetzt hat?


----------



## sam (2. April 2003)

man könnte per _onselectstart="return false"_ das markieren und damit das scrollen verhindern.
im ie geht das....bei anderen browsern bin ich da nicht sicher 

nachtrag: natürlich kommt das attribut in den body-tag


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (2. April 2003)

Wenn du Elemente auf der Seite im IFrame hast, die nicht gezeigt werden sollen, dann pack sie in einen <div> Container und lass ihn via "display:none; " verschwinden - für das ausgelassene Element wird auch kein Platzhalter verwendet, was die Scrollgeschichte lösen sollte...


ciao


----------



## bruderherz (2. April 2003)

hmm...ja, aber bei mir sind die iframes irgendwie grösser als die zelle, obwohl ich schreibe width="100%" . 

nicht so sicher?^^ hmm...müsst ich mal ausprobieren. hab aber im moment halt nur den ie^^



> nachtrag: natürlich kommt das attribut in den body-tag



wo sonst? so dumm bin ich nun auch wieder nicht


----------



## sam (2. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von bruderherz _
> *wo sonst? so dumm bin ich nun auch wieder nicht  *


wollte ich ja nur wegen der vollständigkeit 
erwähnen


----------



## Adam Wille (2. April 2003)

Den Handler bringt btw nur die J(ava)Script-Engine des IE mit...

Geist


----------



## sam (3. April 2003)

jop, dann müssen wir uns was anderes 
suchen...

_onmousedown="return false"_ würd 
auch links killen, oder?


----------



## Fabian H (3. April 2003)

Dann geht abba doch garnix mehr, was mit Klicken zutun hat?


----------



## sam (3. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Nuinmundo _
> *Dann geht abba doch garnix mehr, was mit Klicken zutun hat? *


as i said...


----------



## Adam Wille (3. April 2003)

Da iFrames nichts weiter sind als Fensterobjekte in Fensterobjekten, kann man aber durchaus nur dem iFrame einen solchen EventHandler verpassen, so dass im Hauptfenster noch immer das Klicken ohne Probleme funktioniert...

Geist


----------



## Fabian H (3. April 2003)

@sam: Hab ich da was überlesen, oder hast du das reineditiert (*nachausredesuch* *aufpisastudieverweis*)


----------



## sam (3. April 2003)

hab nichts reineditiert *schwör*


----------



## Fabian H (3. April 2003)

Dann ist das wieder mal ein Bewies dafür, dass das mit der Pisa-Studie gar nich so Sinnlos ist.


----------



## bruderherz (3. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Geist _
> *Da iFrames nichts weiter sind als Fensterobjekte in Fensterobjekten, kann man aber durchaus nur dem iFrame einen solchen EventHandler verpassen, so dass im Hauptfenster noch immer das Klicken ohne Probleme funktioniert...
> 
> Geist *



jo, aber im iframe solls auch links geben die funktionieren sollen.

pisa studie?


----------



## Fabian H (3. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von bruderherz _
> *pisa studie?*



  

Das war etz net persölich gemeint, abba es war witzig!

Aufklärung: Pisastudioe ist ein weltweiter Test der vor glaub nem 3/4 Jahr gemacht worden ist. In diesem Test ging es um die Bildung der Schüler, bzw. wie gebildet sie sind und ob sie das, was sie eigentlich in der Schule lernen sollten uahc können, oder ob die Schulen das auch beibringen können.
Aufruhr gab es nur, weil Deutschland soo schlecht abgeschnitten hat.


----------



## bruderherz (3. April 2003)

ach so. na ja gut dass ich nicht aus deutschland komme^^

aber für mein alter bin ich ziemlich mit mir zufrieden


----------



## sam (3. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Nuinmundo _
> *Pisastudioe*


----------



## bruderherz (3. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von sam _
> * *



te i pe pe ef e ha el e er 

aber das gehört hier alles nicht hin, ich hab gefragt, er hat geantwortet, ok fertig.


----------



## Fabian H (3. April 2003)

Das galt mir.
Mensch, das war n Tippfehler!


----------



## Adam Wille (3. April 2003)

Also ich fand den hier:


> _Original geschrieben von bruderherz_
> pisa studie?


schon viel treffender und besser als


> _Original geschrieben von Nuinmundo_
> Pisastudioe




Geist


----------



## bruderherz (3. April 2003)

schön ich auch.^^ aber noch schöner wär ne lösung das skrollen durch markieren zu verhindern, bei allen browsern. (ausser dass markieren-sperren würde auch bei den andern gehn, dann wär das prob gelöst.)


----------

